

Picurio (YC W09) unveils camera-in-browser for Mac/Safari - prakash
http://blog.picurio.com/picurio-unveils-camera-in-browser-for-macsafa

======
mixmax
Not to get into a flamewar about OS'es, but why start out with Safari? If
you're looking for a large demographic, which I presume is the case, it would
make the most sense to develop primarily for IE,then Firefox, then Safari.

Is it a question of trying to get opinion leaders (typically mac users) to try
it out first, are there technical reasons or is it something else?

Just curious.

~~~
johnrob
In the early stage, it's more important to get the product right than find the
biggest market. I'm guessing the developers use Safari, and they want to 'eat
their own dog food'.

------
callmeed
1 statement, 2 questions.

Statement: awesome

Question: can it handle RAW files?

Question: any business plan that you can share? I ask because we deal with pro
photographers (lots of them). If you wanted a paying customer, I would license
this from you.

------
omarish
Why don't most photo sites support HTML5 drag and drop uploads yet? That would
reduce complexity in the user experience, and no plugin required.

~~~
boucher
Partly because every implementation of HTML5 drag and drop has a lot of bugs.
Partly because the API is terrible. And partly because the reach is still
pretty terrible compared to things like flash.

[http://www.alertdebugging.com/2009/08/16/on-html-5-drag-
and-...](http://www.alertdebugging.com/2009/08/16/on-html-5-drag-and-drop/)

------
andrewtj
At the moment I plug in my camera, iPhoto opens, I click 'Import All', go back
to my browser click Browse, click Media, click iPhoto, click 'Last Import' and
click the photo I'm after.

Whilst you are saving a few clicks out of that routine, you're also asking me
to install something that ties me to Safari so that I can save a couple of
clicks and not have a local copy; so I haven't bothered trying it.

I think I understand the value you're trying to offer but I'm not convinced
that what you have is sufficiently better than what already exists (at least
on OS X).

~~~
boucher
The experience when you're trying to upload a dozen or a hundred photos is
obviously different. The current reality of multi file uploads is still pretty
poor in the browser (though the new Facebook photo uploader looks pretty
slick).

~~~
andrewtj
_The experience when you're trying to upload a dozen or a hundred photos is
obviously different._

How so? In my experience when I have needed to upload multiple files the
website has presented a Flash based uploader that really only differs from a
native HTML form in that it allows for multiple photos to be selected in the
browse dialog. I've never uploaded more than perhaps half a dozen photos at a
time using one of these - do they not scale to hundreds of files?

~~~
blasdel
Allowing for multiple selection in the browse dialog is a _Big Fucking Deal_
\-- would you rather click a minimum of _3n_ times, or a minimum of _3_ times?

~~~
andrewtj
I'm not clear on what the relevance of your comment is. To quickly recap — I'm
contrasting what Picurio offers via a plugin for Safari against what's
available in all the browsers on my machine today; which includes Flash based
uploaders that allow you to select multiple files in the browse dialog. What
were you trying to convey with your comment?

~~~
blasdel
I'm sorry, I misread your comment as stating that there was no real benefit to
getting multiple-select, that it'd be just fine to present multiple file
<input>s without the baggage that flash brings along.

------
Tichy
I wonder, do modern people store all their photos in the cloud? I still have
folders, and only upload the occasional pic into the cloud.

Not to detract from picurio. My initial reaction was "I don't need it", but it
could well be one of those things you don't want to miss anymore if you have
tried them once.

~~~
jrockway
The cloud is not "storage", it's "sharing with your friends". What's the point
of taking pictures if nobody ever looks at them?

~~~
Tichy
Looking at them a couple of years later to cherish the memories.

------
cmelbye
_There was an error in your browser. Please reopen it and try again._

No, thanks.

~~~
dschobel
You could post your browser/platform and what you were doing when it blew up
so that they might fix it. Just a thought.

~~~
cmelbye
Picurio (YC W09) unveils camera-in-browser for _Mac/Safari_

If it's not going to work as advertised (and it's advertised as being a quick
and painless plugin), then what's the point?

~~~
tomhoward
It clearly works well enough in their own testing for them to be comfortable
releasing it. That it's not working for you indicates there's something going
on they don't know about.

You could assist them and other prospective users by helping them fix it.

Or you could sneer. Whatever you want.

------
mdg
>It works by using a Mac/Safari plugin that installs in seconds and doesn't
require a browser restart. It makes uploading a cinch. Why don't all photo
sites do this? We have no idea.

I would be willing to bet that some people don't like installing a plugin and
that is why the other photo sites don't do that.

~~~
lsb
You'd think so. But at Songkick, we thought that the friction point would be
people installing the plugin, and it was surprising how many people downloaded
it, even not knowing entirely what it did. (One thought that it would play
free music, not monitor listening habits on iTunes.)

